# Staying Safe



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been watching the footage of whats going on it Egypt at the moment and just wanted say, i hope everybody is as safe as they can be and im sure like everybody else our thoughts are with those who are there now.Hope everyone is doing as well as they can be and staying safe.
Take Care

KT


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My family are leaving on the FCO flight and I am safe.
Tomorrow may be another BIG day


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lanason said:


> My family are leaving on the FCO flight and I am safe.
> Tomorrow may be another BIG day




What a very worrying time it must be for you. I have been watching on Al Jazeera and the things that have been shown on there are shocking enough, without being there. I'm pleased you and your family are safe.

Take Care

KT


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Please everyone remember to STAY INDOORS and try not to talk to anyone. 

Just been reading the bbc live feeds


----------

